# Burned up another drill today



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

This one lasted a year. It was a Ridgid but a high speed one and I liked it. So I'm in the market for a quality mixer. One that is made for mixing up thinset, drypack mud...etc.

What's the go to brand and model?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Budget?

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-talk-mixing-91631/


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Budget?
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-talk-mixing-91631/


Thanks, I just searched for this, I remembered the thread just couldn't find it. 

_Budget?_ Free.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I have been using a Milwaukee Hole shooter for years--mixing mud---That's about as small as you can go.

I have a cement mixer that I bring for mixing deck mud---Gives a perfect mix--kind of over kill though.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Any reviews on this one?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulie said:


> Any reviews on this one?


Very nice. I played with one at a supplier. Loved it but the price...:shutup:

If this is correct pricing (for what's in the picture), it's a ridiculous deal!

http://www.amazon.com/Rubi-Mix-10-Kit/dp/B000NCTGXW


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i have the dewalt 1/2 drill not the paddle drill. it has lasted maybe 8 or 9 years. it puts out more amps than the paddle drill


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Very nice. I played with one at a supplier. Loved it but the price...:shutup:
> 
> If this is correct pricing (for what's in the picture), it's a ridiculous deal!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rubi-Mix-10-Kit/dp/B000NCTGXW


What you talkn' bout Willis, the price is only 6$ diff.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulie said:


> What you talkn' bout Willis, the price is only 6$ diff.


If the Amazon listing is correct, it's the entire kit you get. The kit goes for about $400.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, I guess I'll see if it's a good deal or not..... just ordered it.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-hand-mixer-with-single-paddle-65758.html










I know I know - its HF and all, but I'll be damned if it hasn't taken every thing I've thrown at it for 3 years now.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-hand-mixer-with-single-paddle-65758.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't doubt it but I don't trust that place, just my luck one of the workers didn't get his bowl of rice for lunch and put square bearings in the one I'll buy. :furious:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Paulie said:


> I don't doubt it but I don't trust that place, just my luck one of the workers didn't get his bowl of rice for lunch and put square bearings in the one I'll buy. :furious:


I hear ya, and normally I'm the same way. I bought that on a whim and figured for the cash it could last a few jobs and i wouldn't care...I really wanted to see if I would like that style of mixer. I can't kill it :blink:


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Dam I must be lucky... I have been using my $150 Mikita mixer for 3 years... no one problem.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

MAD Renovations said:


> Dam I must be lucky... I have been using my $150 Mikita mixer for 3 years... no one problem.


I've had probrably the same Makita changed the brushes once in eight years still kickin!


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

My power tools are mostly made by Makita and when I was shopping for them I tried to buy the models that are made in Japan,still the old type models are made in Japan and not in China.But I honestly doubt iven if the model is made in China due to its designed by Makita in Japan,the product should be as same quality as if it was made in Japan,I can wouch for this one since my 4" grinder is Makita and made in China,it has been taking some serious beating for this last 5 years!!!

As for the drill,Every since I started tileing the Makita DS4000 has been the only drill I have used,that is 12 years of tons and tons thinset and what not else mixing with it and 100.000 sqft+ of tile.

This drill is made in Japan and means serious business!!!! Here is the pic:


----------



## Shaughnn (Aug 3, 2005)

I've been using a Milwaukee "Hole Hawg" for about 9 years now. I've replaced the chuck once. I have a spare if I have two projects running at once.
A shop I worked at, with over 100 mechanics and about 60 finishers, used to supply the DeWalt 1/2" paddle drills and they held up really well.
While my "Hole Hawg"s will spin up deck mud in a pinch, I prefer using a hoe and box instead.
Shaughnn


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

the problem with the hole hawg is the torque that thing will snap your wrist if not carefull. Also some of the bigger drills as in the hole hawg tend to put a lot of air in the bucket while mixing.

husky had a mixer that just put a bucket under neath and added water and thinset or such, They didnt make it to well were 129 when came out then went to clearance.


But i still like my dewalt 1/2 drill better than the paddle drills. Lighter and more amps:shutup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> husky had a mixer that just put a bucket under neath and added water and thinset or such, They didnt make it to well were 129 when came out then went to clearance.


I believe the Tile Doctor makes (made) one too:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks it angus:thumbup:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

I use these for mixing full 5 gallon buckets of gfrc concrete mix. They are hands down the best value. Buy 2, get the warranty for an extra $40+/- and you have a bad as$ mixer for life. You can return it in pieces and they'll give you a new one. Power is way beyond what those spade handles can put out. Comes with mixing paddle too!



PrecisionFloors said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-hand-mixer-with-single-paddle-65758.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

duburban said:


> I use these for mixing full 5 gallon buckets of gfrc concrete mix. They are hands down the best value. Buy 2, get the warranty for an extra $40+/- and you have a bad as$ mixer for life. You can return it in pieces and they'll give you a new one. Power is way beyond what those spade handles can put out. Comes with mixing paddle too!


Try makita next time.....ballls deep!


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

Groutface said:


> Try makita next time.....ballls deep!


thats right dude,12 years of using this monster,tons and tons of thinset mixing and what not else 100.000 sqft tile and stone installed,Makita is a monster of all monsters,it sort of kicks iven Bocsh a**....:laughing:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

bazemk1979 said:


> thats right dude,12 years of using this monster,tons and tons of thinset mixing and what not else 100.000 sqft tile and stone installed,Makita is a monster of all monsters,it sort of kicks iven Bocsh a**....:laughing:


Got a fever and the only cure is a makita mixer! Jester....loser


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> But if one these greenhorns goes and but thats drill and comes back typing with thier nose. I was just putting it out there the TORQUE is tough in those things.


They should stand on the bucket when mixing to hold it in place.
I've done it.


----------

